# Partitions and newfs on SSD



## solskogen (May 13, 2012)

Hi! I tried posting this on freebsd-questions, but got no reply. Hopefully there are some here who can answer.

After years of waiting for a decent price on one of these I finally got one. The questions is, which options should I use on a SSD that will be / on my system. I see that newfs supports TRIM, so that will be turned on, but should I use journaling? gjournal? softupdates? soft updates journaling? I'm confused 

And how about partitions? Do I need to think about aligning, or does gpart do that for me?


----------



## bbzz (May 13, 2012)

First question is, do you want zfs or ufs?
Rest is easy.


----------



## solskogen (May 14, 2012)

UFS - that's why I mentioned newfs


----------



## wblock@ (May 16, 2012)

At the moment, I'm using only soft updates.  SUJ has some problems that are being fixed in -stable, but it's not done yet.

Yes, alignment is important.  Align to 4k, or if you know that the SSD uses a larger block size, there may be advantages to aligning to that.  128K is the biggest I've seen mentioned.


----------



## solskogen (May 17, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I'll follow your guide that I found in another thread


----------

